# Lip balm SPF rating



## roger lee (Jun 8, 2007)

Does anyone know what to add to the lip blam to give it a SPF rating like other lip balms have?


----------



## arjay (Jun 8, 2007)

somerset cosmetic supply sells a couple of sunscreen additives, although i don't know offhand if they provide a correlation between amount added/SPF value.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

roger lee said:


> Does anyone know what to add to the lip blam to give it a SPF rating like other lip balms have?


titanium dioxide, you have to formulate several batches and send the samples with the formulas to an independant lab for rating and keep records for the FDA


----------

